

Ask HN: Would you pay for daily motivation? Personal trainers for goals? - withoutfriction

People on this site always talk about having people that you don't want to let down. I'm thinking a daily call, email or Skype for a few minutes with someone with the aim of them making sure you work towards your goals!<p>Kind of like personal trainers, except for your goals.<p>I got rather psyched while thinking about this and typing this post out, so I made a mailchimp list for those interested http://eepurl.com/dPRk-/
======
ScottWhigham
Have you considered doing a poll instead of a discussion question? You might
get more lurker participation.

